# South Wales NOVEMBER MEET ANYONE ?



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*See Page 14 , suggested November meet  *
Mark

Hi Folks
time for the next South Wales meet 

*Date* Sunday afternoon ,16th September , looking to meet up around the Bridgend area , have a bit of a cruise down to the coast [smiley=sunny.gif] ,stop for some pics ,talk all things TT and have something to eat [smiley=chef.gif] The Watermill , Ogmore http://www.pub-explorer.com/southwales/ ... rebysea.ht

*Meeting at the Services M4 Junction 33 at 2.30pm*
 not too early for those late risers amongst us :wink:

cruise , park up for some photo's and a chat and then on to the Watermill for some late lunch around 4pm (they will do us Sunday roast if we can confirm numbers etc) full menu also avaliable

Hope to see you all then

Mark

who's comming then [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

So far we have ........................

1. Conlechi
2. ttjay
3. Kegman + 1
4. 05prey
5. yellow peril + 1
6. dogsoldier20 + 1
7. bagsey
8. Lee_TTC
9. Major Problem + 1
10. Kingmuppet
11. AxlFoley
12. craigliverpool
13. chappers51
14. G12MO X
15. WAZ_TT
16. HunTTy
17. chrishTT
18. Rhod_TT
19. Blackdragon
20. Cass TT

Those who are eating (confirmed) [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]

Conlechi 
HunTTY
Kegman + 1
dogsoldier20 + 1
yellow peril + 1
Cass TT 
blackdragon
Kingmuppet + 1
Rhod TT + 1
Major Problem + 1

14 so far , need to confim Fri Evening to book tables and need to know who will want Sunday Roast


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

should be ok for this Mark


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

hope to be there for my 1st time, look forward t meeting you all


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

If the boss is willing ... might even have my new wheels by then   
No promises though as she is now overdue by 2 days!!

Conlechi - Haven't you got the eibach / fsd set-up - can I have a ride?


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Mark sounds good im sure i will be there


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Count me in Mark, hope the sun shines for us this time though. 

Rhys.


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

see what i can do


----------



## Lee_TTC (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah I'm interested, my cars very standard at the moment though (only had it a few weeks)


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh go on then, if I really must! 

Remap will be in by then. :twisted:


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

fingers crossed I'll have one by then so would be nice to meet fellow owners.

regards Richard.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good so far guys 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Lol,

I promise I am not trying to avoid you mate - but I am in Cuba then!

Maybe next time(!)

Mart.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Lol,
> 
> I promise I am not trying to avoid you mate - but I am in Cuba then!
> 
> ...


Hi Mart,

not to worry mate

Was a couple of cars behind you the other day mate , car was looking clean and shiney 8)

Mark


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know about this, my forum attendance has been low lateley.

I will try my best to be there.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Craigliverpool (Jan 28, 2007)

I should be there m8 I will let you know nearer the time if thats ok, its only 8 miles away from me, very nice pub n food


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

deffinately up for this as it will be my first gathering


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great stuff so far 8) 8) 8)

they do a great Sunday Roast at the Watermill , will need to confirm numbers closer to the date though

Will need to know , partners , hubbys ,wives etc

See you soon Mark.


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Ok, I'll come too...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Superb stuff Waz and G12MO X , over the Bridge as well 8)

Waz , keep an eye out for the Camera's :wink:

and G12MO X looking forward to seeing the New BIGGER Turbo :twisted: :twisted:

Mark


----------



## Craigliverpool (Jan 28, 2007)

Mark

Ref the Back lights for your A2 Â£30 for the 2 m8, just had the TT done so no tights anymore :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: They look just like G12MO's 8)

See what you think when we meet up on the 16th

Craig


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Craigliverpool said:


> Mark
> 
> Ref the Back lights for your A2 Â£30 for the 2 m8, just had the TT done so no tights anymore :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: They look just like G12MO's 8)
> 
> ...


 Cheers Craig

will see you on the 16th

Mark.


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi there Mark,
thanks for keeping in touch,
Its been a while,dare i say it but the TT has been on hold mod wise.
Yeah 16th sounds good!!
Cheers
Jason


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

HunTTy said:


> Hi there Mark,
> thanks for keeping in touch,
> Its been a while,dare i say it but the TT has been on hold mod wise.
> Yeah 16th sounds good!!
> ...


 Nice one Jason ,
will add you to the list , should be plenty of TT's at this one 8)

Mark


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright Mark, I'l upgrade to a +1 if that's ok  , will bring the girlfriend or a mate along for the ride.

Looks like saturday the 15th is going to be a busy one, shall be pulling out all the stops on the megs kit. 8)

Cheers, Rhys.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

dogsoldier20 said:


> Alright Mark, I'l upgrade to a +1 if that's ok  , will bring the girlfriend or a mate along for the ride.
> 
> Looks like saturday the 15th is going to be a busy one, shall be pulling out all the stops on the megs kit. 8)
> 
> Cheers, Rhys.


 Done mate ! , added to first post 

Mark


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Mark 
its going to be me +1 persuaded the mrs to come on her first meet so dont blame me if im driving slowly


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

woohoo I have now bought a TT so I should be there.

regards Richard.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

kingmuppet said:


> woohoo I have now bought a TT so I should be there.
> 
> regards Richard.


 hey Richard , thats good news

What the spec on the new TT 8)

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

hopefully will be there
if my cars not playing up!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Added you to the list Chris 

Looking like great turnout of TT's on the day , 17 so far 8) 8)

Mark


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

conlechi said:


> kingmuppet said:
> 
> 
> > woohoo I have now bought a TT so I should be there.
> ...


I have bought this one
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=95134
Very pleased with it so far.

Richard.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

kingmuppet said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > kingmuppet said:
> ...


 Nice looking car Richard and great condition too 8) 8)

First mod , loose the England flag from the number plate :wink:

look forward to seeing it in the metal on 16th

Mark


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

top of the list of to do's.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I thought I'd got away with it, but I'm a 'plus 1' too. [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> I thought I'd got away with it, but I'm a 'plus 1' too. [smiley=hanged.gif]


 The more the merrier 

Mark


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Likely to be +1/2 so will need to behave ... and no wheels  ...but with the BMC CDA and maybe ARBs?!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

guys any ideas of time ull meet? Not been to oe of these before and Im from the midlands. have no idea if I can make it but the idea of meeting up with almost 20 other TT owners might be worth the cruise...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> guys any ideas of time ull meet? Not been to oe of these before and Im from the midlands. have no idea if I can make it but the idea of meeting up with almost 20 other TT owners might be worth the cruise...


 Will confirm details , but will be meeting early afternoon , not too early :wink:

well worth the cruise down

hope you can make it

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Bloody Hell -- What a Turn Out So Far

Should Be A Corker :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

nice one mark, really looking forward to this,,,she who must be obeyed is working,,,damn what a shame,,,lol


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Two weeks to go   

all these TT's .........Fantastic 8) 8)

I will be needing confirmed numbers soon for the eating part of our meet so i can confirm with the Watermill 

Thanks Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Anyone heard from *mattyR* or *blackdragon* latley ?

Mark


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Isn't MattyR up to his neck in mothercare & boots? :lol:

BTA just had a little girl - or rather my wife did!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

O5prey said:


> Isn't MattyR up to his neck in mothercare & boots? :lol:
> 
> BTA just had a little girl - or rather my wife did!!


 Congatulations Alex , hope mum and baby [smiley=baby.gif] are well 

is Mrs mattyR expecting as well ?

Mark.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

If Mrs Matty is expecting then somebody forgot to tell Mr Matty!!! :?

Hi there lads had a bit going on lately so been quiet on the forum. Still got the TT though and still enjoying.

Unfortunately i can't make the 16th. Got a christening to go to. 

Looks like it will be a good one though...plenty of numbers


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

90% sure im coming Mark as i havent had my gear linkage sorted yet
dont want to go driving miles from home and have the temp cables snap

also wont be having food il be down for pix n chats etc...

got to go up GF's mothers for food later on in afternoon


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> If Mrs Matty is expecting then somebody forgot to tell Mr Matty!!! :?
> 
> Hi there lads had a bit going on lately so been quiet on the forum. Still got the TT though and still enjoying.
> 
> ...


 Hi Matt,
shame you can't make it , there's going to ba quite a lot of us at this one 8)

Keep in touch mate

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> 90% sure im coming Mark as i havent had my gear linkage sorted yet
> dont want to go driving miles from home and have the temp cables snap
> 
> also wont be having food il be down for pix n chats etc...
> ...


 Hi chris ,
hope you can make it , still 2 weeks to go to get your linkages sorted :wink:

Mark


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I will probably be there for this too Mark but it'll just be me for food I expect. (need to organise a Bristol meet at somepoint too)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> I will probably be there for this too Mark but it'll just be me for food I expect. (need to organise a Bristol meet at somepoint too)


 Nice one Rhod,
see you on the 16th 

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

any one taking vagcom then
and can use it on mine FOC (free of charge) :lol:

cheers


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> any one taking vagcom then
> and can use it on mine FOC (free of charge) :lol:
> 
> cheers


 Yep , will have mine with me :wink:


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

will u be able to av a go at turnin the engine light off mate
i still havnt had my leads from ebay as of yet

ive changed my MAF
and had it reset by garage

but has come back on and is still holding back
maybe u coud drive it and see what you think is the prob


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> will u be able to av a go at turnin the engine light off mate
> i still havnt had my leads from ebay as of yet
> 
> ive changed my MAF
> ...


 Will be able to pick up faults , reset etc

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

sounds good
as long as it tells me whats wrong
dont mind paying out to fix it

are coilpacks easy to change also are they expensive?

as another member said it couldbe these?


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Mark,
Just confirming - me only this time!!!!
So thats 1 for food.
Cheers
J


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

HunTTy said:


> Mark,
> Just confirming - me only this time!!!!
> So thats 1 for food.
> Cheers
> J


 No Probs Jason

See you on the 16th


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

UPDATE

First Post updated with meeting time , place etc

will need definate numbers for those who are planning to eat so i can confirm with the Watermill

Great Food :wink:


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

hiya mark

at the moment its still me for the meal, how long can i leave it b4 i confirm about "she who must be obeyed " shes trying to get the day off

!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Kegman said:


> hiya mark
> 
> at the moment its still me for the meal, how long can i leave it b4 i confirm about "she who must be obeyed " shes trying to get the day off
> 
> !


 I will check with the Watermill , they told me early next week ,so i recon Wednesday so i can confirm with them as there will be quite a lot of us

Mark


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't know about food so assume no - I can always feast on the reserves! :lol:


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Mark

i can confirm it will be 2 for the meal, her indoors is coming too, can you bring some info for me to join the club aswell please !


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

Forgot to mention, two for food please Mark.

Cheers, Rhys.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

First post updated


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Mark 2 for the the meal here please.
see you all next sunday


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

1 week today BIG DAY!! 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

chrishTT said:


> 1 week today BIG DAY!! 8)


 Yep , not long now 8)

Let the big clean and polish begin


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok Guys,
i really need to confirm numbers for the Watermill please

thanks to those who have let me know already 

I need to let them know as soon as possible as there will be quite a lot of us 8)

Mark.


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply guys, not been on the forum much recently...

I'll be in for the meet, no food for me tho :?

Looking forward to it!


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

no bwyta for me either mark
cheers


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Mike , Chris

first post updated

*19* TT's now 8)

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

anyone wana round it off to 20 TT's goin hehehehe


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep 20 would be a nice round Number :roll:


----------



## Cass TT (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Mark

Should be good for this to make the 20.

1 for food cheers.

C U then

Cass 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Cass TT said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> Should be good for this to make the 20.
> 
> ...


 Nice one Cass , that makes 20 8) 8)

See you Sunday

Mark


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

20....its gonna be one hell of a turnout!

Mark, is it too late to add me to the list of eaters?? If it is, not to worry...

Also, can any kind soul coming on Sunday help me out with squealing brakes? Virtually brand new pads & discs, they are driving me nuts!!


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike, pick up some copper grease and i'll have a look when I do your wakbox

Can't find my grease 

Matt


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

Sorted, cheers Matt.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

are you charging for a wak box mod?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

blackdragon said:


> 20....its gonna be one hell of a turnout!
> 
> Mark, is it too late to add me to the list of eaters?? If it is, not to worry...
> 
> Also, can any kind soul coming on Sunday help me out with squealing brakes? Virtually brand new pads & discs, they are driving me nuts!!


 No problem Mike

You are eating  Sunday Roast ?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

my missus was guna come down with me but has been told she has to work  
means less naggin more TT'ing :lol:

so guna be like a loner coming down on my own hehehhe
unless 1 of me mates or me bro wants to come see the TT crew :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Just checked the weather forcast for the weekend 

It's going to be dry and sunny [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

Get polishing those TT's

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Shameless Plug Mark
:lol: 
Hi All, if anybody needs anything and I have it in stock, let me know and I can bring it with me :lol:

www.ttspares.com

See you all Sunday 

Cheers
Jay


----------



## blackdragon (May 17, 2006)

Aye, beef dinner with the works for me please Mark! :wink:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just checked the weather forcast for the weekend
> 
> ...


Does that constitute a shameless plug? Oh dear, I guess this does too then! 

My 'on call' finishes teatime today, so let the TT cleaning commence! 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Not long now folks  

I've got 14 definates for Eating at the Watermill , i have updated the 1st post 
Anyone else wanting to eat , great food   let me know asap so i can confirm booking

look forward to seeing you all on Sunday 8)

Oh , nearly forgot

Can someone PM me their mobile no please , i think i am the only one comming from this side of the services , just in case i am running late , delayed etc

Mark


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

PM sent. 

Sorry Mark, didn't realise I hadn't confirmed food - 2 for roast please.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Sorry Mark, didn't realise I hadn't confirmed food - 2 for roast please.


 Hi Emyr ,
1st post updated ,

oh , no PM recieved , will it be the Sunday Roast then for 2 ?

See you Sunday 

Mark.


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

roast for two please mark


----------



## dogsoldier20 (Dec 3, 2006)

sorry for the slow reply Mark, been working in north west london all week and just got back, we'll both have the beef please.

Right, now to get the car presentable.


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry Mark,
Forgot to say, Roast beef for me please,
Cheers again 
J
Roll on sunday + a welsh win(we can all dream can,t we) 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

HunTTy said:


> Sorry Mark,
> Forgot to say, Roast beef for me please,
> Cheers again
> J
> Roll on sunday + a welsh win(we can all dream can,t we) 8)


 Thanks for the update guys 

Yep ,
a win would be a great start to the weekend 8) 8)

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Can i smell car polish in the air accros South Wales tonight :roll: :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

no its the smell of deepheat
my backs in half after all my cleaning :lol: [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

See you all tomorrow - Lee Wallbank and Chappers51 if you want to do a mini cruise down - pm me, I will be leaving Brynmawr about 1.30
Cheers

Jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok guys , not long to go now   

look forward to seeing lots of well polished TT's tomorrow 8) 8)

Anyone running late make your way to the car park overlooking the beach area , or if even later than that the Watermill

see you all tomorrow , drive safley :wink:

Mark


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

anyone going up from swansea area wnt to go up in a mini meet
?


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Great Day - nice to put faces to names.

Here's some pics - my son took most of them 

If anyone wants their number plate blanked - let me know

Thanks Mark for organising it all

See you all soon

Jay


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

great pics, hope all had a good day


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice pics Jay. A really good meet today, great to see so many turned up. Let's hope for even more next time!

Thanks for your efforts in organising today Mark. The meal at the Watermill was an excellent idea, though I'm not sure it's a good thing for so many wives/partners to be involved - there was definitely a 'strength in numbers' thing going on, and I couldn't say too much about spending money on the car!!


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

8) pics

 excellent meet and nice to put some faces to names. Thanks to Mark for organising it and look forward to the next one.

Richard.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A BIG thank you to everyone who came today and made it the *BIGGEST South Wales* *meet* so far 8) 8)

Good to see some familiar friends and some new ones too 

Its 9.35 and i've just got in, on a flat bed recovery truck  , had a bit of an incident on the way home ...............MASSIVE BRAKE FAILURE   
The M4 was pretty slow so decided to get off at J32 and make my way home through Cardiff , just as i came down the slip road , i braked at around 30 mph and there was no brakes   . luckily the handbrake works well !
limped to the hotel on J32 and called for recovery , had a look under the car and saw a large pool of brake fluid   
im thinking i must have damaged a brake pipe on the rough parking area earlier .
Still could have been alot worse , i was travelling at good motorway speeds 5 mins prior

Will post up meet pics tomorrow

Mark


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Mark, what a nightmare!!! Glad your Ok - could have been a lot worse.

Cracking day BTW

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Gutted for you Mark, but glad you're safe and sound. [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

great meet Mark thanks, sorry to hear of your problems to a otherwise great day


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Mark - glad to hear you're ok - may be now its time for that rear disc conversion 

Also, thanks for organising a great few hours and only sorry I missed the meal.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry to hear the bad news but glad you are ok, thats the most important thing


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I had a great time too but the M4 traffic back to Bath was rubbish.

It looks like there'll be a meet in Weston-Super-Mare (just accross the bridge really) on Sunday 7th October and you're all welcome (the bottom of the thread here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=95874)


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like a good day lads...gutted I had to miss this!!

Sounds like you had a close call there Mark, glad you're ok and no damage was done.

Any of the Welsh boys likely to be heading to weston? Would like to do that one myself..maybe a mini-cruise over??

Matt


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

started a new welding job last week and been doing overtime over the weekend so missed out again, im sure im not meant to be a tt gathering member


----------



## R1SKG (May 9, 2007)

Hi Mark
Thanks for organising event, sorry to hear about
your problem - seems now that queuing on M4 to 
get back home wasn't so bad after all!

Rich & Sue
Avus Silver Roadster


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

hey guys great meet
sorry to hear bout that Mark looks like i wasnt the only 1 with a brake prob :? 
how are the they now?

sorry didnt put a message on here yesterday as soon as i got in i was outerz [smiley=sleeping.gif]

hope theres another 1 soon 
i will upload my pix later that me bro took

speak soon

chris


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Bloody hell Mark a few minutes earlier we were doing over a 100mph  
did wonder where you were going :?: sorry mate if id have known you had problems id have stopped


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

100 MPH on the track was it?????? :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

yellow peril said:


> Bloody hell Mark a few minutes earlier we were doing over a 100mph
> did wonder where you were going :?: sorry mate if id have known you had problems id have stopped


 Hi Matt,
yep could of been a bit nasty if it happened a few miles back   on that _Private Road _

lost brakes on the slip road , wasn't sure at first but drove slowly around to the hotel on the roundabout

Got to get the car to APS Thursday , do you know of any good car transpoter companies in the area , been quoted silly prices so far :?

Cheers Mark


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Mark,
Thanks for organising the biggest welsh meet yet!!
Shame it ended as it did for you,  
sounds like a close call,
Hope all can be sorted without too much expense, 
Cheers 
J


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi guys,
sorry i havn't posted my pics up yet , been busy under the car inspecting the damage . Looks like the Brake master cylinder has failed

Will post up pics next day or so and start planning the next one :wink:

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Mark, fancy a trip over to Rhod's proposed meet in Weston beginning of next month? Perhaps we can get a few together?

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Mark, fancy a trip over to Rhod's proposed meet in Weston beginning of next month? Perhaps we can get a few together?
> 
> Matt


 yep , sounds good Matt , Castle Coombe is the following week so just juggling work etc to fit both in


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

yellow peril said:


> Bloody hell Mark a few minutes earlier we were doing over a 100mph


Don't be silly - you have 225's not V6's!!


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

conlechi said:


> yellow peril said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell Mark a few minutes earlier we were doing over a 100mph
> ...


Mark where are APS I will have a ring around for you see what prices i can get, guess you just need one way transport?


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry i didnt make it, i had another bump in the TiT on friday, bloody M4 traffic jams!!! so teh car wasnt really up to it, looks like a good turn out though.

Sorry to hear about your brakes Mark, I hope you get it sorted though.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

What you done again Mark??

How is Michelle?? My Michelle was asking how she is doing?

Matt


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

any pics from the day guys?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

i got some i will put on in a bit


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

pics on page 10


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

yellow peril said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > yellow peril said:
> ...


 thanks Matt,

got transportation sorted now

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A couple of pics folks 8) 8)

Great to see all our well polished TT's in one place

Mark


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

mattyR said:


> What you done again Mark??
> 
> How is Michelle?? My Michelle was asking how she is doing?
> 
> Matt


I drove in to the back of someone again!! 12 hour days just dont help me 

Michelle is fine and about to drop at any time!!!

Looks like you had a massive turn out, and good wether. nice


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

easily done when you're tired mate

glad everthing is ok...drop us a PM when you become a dad!!

Matt


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j225/ ... 001005.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j225/ ... 000989.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j225/ ... 000978.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j225/ ... 000985.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j225/ ... 000991.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j225/ ... 000983.jpg

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j225/ ... 000997.jpg


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok Folks,

Who's up for a friendly cruise over to Castle Coombe for the ADI ,Saturday 13th October 

lots of Audi's , Track action , TTOC stand , get you car on display with all the TT's 8) and trade stands ( get some mods :twisted: )

See link http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 02#1052302

hope to see you there

Mark.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

could well be tempted mark on ths one.supposed to be on a golf weekend in the forest of dean but prefer this.
will let you know soon
cheers
jay


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

NOVEMBER MEET ANYONE  

Advanced Notification 

I'm thinking of a meet on Sunday November 11th

Thought i would put it at the end of this thread so you will get automatic email notification :wink:

will start a new thread

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Good idea Mark!!

What you thinking?

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Good idea Mark!!
> 
> What you thinking?
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt ,
not sure yet , just wanted to squeeze another meet in before Christmas 8) , cruise out and something to eat , perhaps an early Christmas Dinner[smiley=santa.gif]

will see who's interested

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

put me down for a start

matt


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Add me to the list as well Mark

Matt - Its in the post, let me know when it arrives

Cheer
Jay


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Good to see you all again on Saturday. The ride in the R8 was amazing.    Know what I'll be spending the Premium Bond win on when it comes !! I wish. :lol:

Is there to be a November run? Where and when? I'd like to be there if the finances hold out!!

Got a bit more from Swiftcover. Agreed another Â£1250. Not enough but the best I can hope for I suppose.

I've forgotten who you said you insure your car with. Looked on Audi site but couldn't find a link.

Sally


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Good to see you all again on Saturday. The ride in the R8 was amazing.    Know what I'll be spending the Premium Bond win on when it comes !! I wish. :lol:
> 
> ...


 Hi Sally,
I am planning a November run out on the 11th November , havn't sorted detals out yet , will post up new thread in the events section in the next week or so , 
will keep you posted :wink:

I bet the track run in the R8 was pretty good eh 8) I had a passenger ride when i was at APS , felt really good ,even on the public roads

I insure my TT with all the mods with Aplan insurance , www.aplan.co.uk . If you use the link via the TTOC website you will get an additional 10% discount :wink:

Good luck with the premium bonds too 

Mark.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Cheers Jay

Let you know

Matt


----------



## HunTTy (Dec 9, 2006)

Add my name also Mark, cheers 
Jason
P.S. This is rememberence day! The 11th i mean.


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

always ready for a roast,,,,,, or roasting off she who must be obeyed !!

me at the mo, will have to find out what her indoors is working !


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Ok folks , 
i will start planning and will post up a new thread soon 

Mark.


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll be there more than likely ... with little one!


----------



## kingmuppet (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll probably be come along aswell.

cheers Richard.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey , 
its looking good already 8) and i havn't written a new thread for it yet !

Will post up on the weekend , with details

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

*New thread started for the 11th November*

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=100238

Hope to see you all there 

Mark.


----------

